# Micro SD CARD Question



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

What are people getting with the S3? I am debating between the-

http://www.sandisk.com/products/mobile1-memory-products/sandisk-extreme-pro-microsdhc-uhs-i-card

And the-

http://shop.sandisk.com/store/sdiskus/en_US/DisplayProductDetailsPage/productID.249387300?psrid=20896411

I think one is faster and smaller and the other is larger and slower. What do people prefer?


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Also, where is the best place to get them? I found http://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Mobile-MicroSDXC-Memory-Adapter/dp/B005V7WIA2 and it seems to be a good deal?


----------



## WBMc36 (Jul 12, 2011)

I just purchased http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005SZ4X28/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00
Amazon seems to have decent prices, or at least a lot lower than the retail of these things. Class 10 is the fastest you can get, i opted for the 32gb class 6 since the past couple sd cards I have had are just the crappy basic ones that are extremely slow. I don't know all that much about write speeds, and what android supports, so maybe someone else can fill in those blanks.


----------



## bamaredwingsfan (Jun 9, 2011)

My old 16 gig card out of my Thunderbolt

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

bamaredwingsfan said:


> My old 16 gig card out of my Thunderbolt
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


My tbolt came with 32?


----------



## Judge (Apr 29, 2012)

Just snagged this one for $25.00 CDN_ good sale price._

http://ncix.com/products/?sku=62042&vpn=AUSDH32GCL10-RA1&manufacture=AData%20Technology

My best bet is watch for sales

Good luck


----------



## redstar427 (Nov 2, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> What are people getting with the S3? I am debating between the-
> 
> http://www.sandisk.c...sdhc-uhs-i-card
> 
> ...


Since I plan to get the 32 GB version of the S3, I think faster would be better.
Although, the 64 GB capacity is tempting.

Currently, I have 32 GB, Class 10 in all my Android devices that have a microSD card slot.


----------

